# DNS, MX Records, Setting up e-mail with Namecheap and Godaddy



## Sellingen

I have a domain name with Namecheap, and I use Godaddy as a host.

When I attempt to set up an e-mail account on godaddy I get "MX Record Failure"

When I click to see what the current settings are, I get this:

Actual Settings
10 eforward2.registrar-servers.com
10 eforward3.registrar-servers.com
15 eforward4.registrar-servers.com
20 eforward5.registrar-servers.com
10 eforward1.registrar-servers.com

Correct Settings
0 smtp.secureserver.net
10 mailstore1.secureserver.net

Host Names (CNAME)
POP pop.secureserver.net
IMAP imap.secureserver.net
SMTP smtpout.secureserver.net



I have no idea what any of this means. I don't know if I should be using namecheaps DNS servers, or godaddys DNS servers, since changing them seems to not really make a difference. I don't even visit godaddy or namecheap unless I have to, I don't even really have a full grasp of what a DNS server is, so I'm completely lost as to what my settings should be to get these two sites to cooperate.

All I want to do is be able to set up "[email protected]", and access them via godaddy's e-mail hosting. 

The existing documentation hasn't really been of much help since I have no idea what I'm doing in the first place. If someone could sum up the process in a succinct fashion I'd appreciate it.


Thanks for your time.


----------



## Fjandr

First you need to use the control panel at your registrar (Namecheap) to point to the GoDaddy nameservers.

Next, you need to set up an MX record at GoDaddy. Their help documents should spell out the exact steps necessary to do so (I'm not familiar with GoDaddy's settings since I avoid their company like the plague).


----------

